# has anyone been prescribed 100mg clomid after 50mg



## patiently

I have been on 50mg clomid for two cycles and am waiting for AF which according to ff should be here tomorrow or monday...both cycles i have ovulated and i am due to start my next round on wednesday...however my dr has prescribed me 100mg of clomid instead of 50mg im not sure if this is beneficial as i already ovulated on both rounds of 50mg does anyone know if this is normal and if i should go ahead and take 100mg? what could the s/e be? i hope someone can give me some info as i am really confused...thanks in advance x


----------



## Jamitha

That sounds normal. I did :Clomid:7/11 #1 50mg, 8/11 #2 100mg, 9/11 #3 150mg, 10/11#4 200mg 
My Dr. said each month he would up the dosage and try for 4 months because it is not safe to be on meds long, and after 4 months if it didnt work why waste our time, just go to something else. I did not get pregnant on Clomid. In 11/11 I started using Gonal-F and got pregnant. ( But lost the pregnancy at 9.5 wks)
Good Luck!


----------



## patiently

Thank you for replying, really appreciate your input...can i ask if you ovulated before clomid and on every cycle of clomid too?


----------



## korink26

First round I tried 50mg of Clomid but when they tested my progesterone on CD22 and it was only 10.45 so I didn't have a real strong ovulation (I was shocked because I have always gotten pos OPKs and normal temp shifts). What was your progesterone elevels on 50mg? I didn't have any s/e on 50 Mg and on 100 I has some night sweats. So unless my ovulation feels diff this month the s/e were non existent basically. Gl Hun!


----------



## patiently

i havent been monitored at all on either cycle ive been left to it from my dr who really isnt helpful at the best of times...tbh im not sure about my progesterone levels after ovulation but i have been pregnant twice last year but sadly miscarried very early...i know that during my pg my progesterone was at 50...i dont know if that concludes that my progesterone on clomid would be good after ovulation...would you say that i should take 100mg this cycle rather than 50mg? and have you suffered from lack of cm during fertile period...would you consider using conceive plus? sorry for the million questions just wanted to know as much as possible as im new clomid x


----------



## korink26

That sucks they're not monitoring you at all, but that seems to be kind of common I guess. To me I just think since we only have so much time to try Clomid, we should get monitored so that we know we're taking what we should. Without monitoring my progesterone I would have thought 50 mg worked fine. I don't really know a whole lot about it, but maybe since your progesterone was fine when you were pregnant that's not something you have to worry about? I think if I were you I'd take the 100. What days are you taking the clomid? Maybe see about taking it on different days. I take mine on 5-9 and I thought about switching to days 3-7 because people seemed to have good luck with that but my Dr. said since my goal is to get a better quality ovulation I should stay on 5-9. Days 3-7 supposedly helps your produce MORE eggs so there's more chances for the sperm to meet the egg. IDK....(After writing all that I just looked at your chart and see you're on days 3-7)
I've never really had much for EWCM, so I've always used Preseed, which I think is kind of the same of conceive plus. I don't think it can hurt, so if you're worried about your CM I'd def. use the conceive plus.
Your chart looks really good this month, so maybe you won't have to worry about next month!! :) I had a huge temp drop at 14 DPO the cycle I was PG and thought I was out but it went right back up the next day. FX'd!


----------



## patiently

korink26 thank you so much...you really made me feel less stressed about clomid...so a huge thank you...i have had some cramping today so think af will come tomorrow...if not i'll let you know...though tbh im not very hopeful...i will take 100mg next cycle...and use conceive plus to help with cm...i really do think that we should always be monitored on clomid...but these days it seems very hard to find a dr who is happy to give you full medical attention. thank you again i hope you get your bfp this cycle..fxed for u...x


----------



## Jamitha

patiently said:


> Thank you for replying, really appreciate your input...can i ask if you ovulated before clomid and on every cycle of clomid too?

Well let me give you a slight background.... My right tube is completely blocked and my right ovary is the dominant one. My left does not release maybe 1 time a year. The clomid was to help stimulate the left. 50mg did not ov on my left. 100 and 150 I ov on left with only 1 egg. At 200 I ov from left with 2 eggs. BFN with all. I did have CM b/c I was tested when I was about to ov, I also used preseed. My first cycle with Gonal-F i had 5 eggs on my left, and 5 on my right. Only 4 on my left got big enough to be released. I wonder if the clomid did not work bc i just did not have enough CM? I dont know if I mentioned but I miscarried 2 weeks ago and I am thinking if I should go back and try 200 clomid or go right to Gonal-F again.....

As for your Dr not monitoring you that is crazy! When I did Gonal I had to go in every few days bc then they knew whether to up the dosage or lower it. I would be looking to go somewhere else.

Good Luck!!!!!


----------



## korink26

patiently said:


> korink26 thank you so much...you really made me feel less stressed about clomid...so a huge thank you...i have had some cramping today so think af will come tomorrow...if not i'll let you know...though tbh im not very hopeful...i will take 100mg next cycle...and use conceive plus to help with cm...i really do think that we should always be monitored on clomid...but these days it seems very hard to find a dr who is happy to give you full medical attention. thank you again i hope you get your bfp this cycle..fxed for u...x

Yeaahh!!! I see your temp went up today! FX'd for you!:happydance:


----------

